# Blue Eyed APBTs - No Merle



## KuroOokami (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I must say I am quite happy to have found this forum. I used to own game bred dogs - not backyard breeder dogs thank you - in a fawn male, King, a brindle and white female, Zela [weight pull] which unfortunately I had to give up to friends and family while moving.

Now while moving I happened to come across a handful of pit bull advertisements where the dogs were blue eyed but no obvious merle markings [a trait that almost goes hand in hand otherwise].

So I am curious is this some sort of a new thing [like the old claims of "rare" blue nose and red nose dogs] in breeding blue eyed pits without merle? Does anyone possess a blue eyed non-merle dog by chance I could have a look at.

And by blue eyed dogs, I don't mean pups.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Blue eyes are a fault in the show ring. And an APBT should never have blue eyes as its not possible if the dogs are truly pure. If a dog has blue eyes something else has been bred in somewhere along the line.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken Colby dogs occasionally throw blue eyed dogs. I don't think there's any other dogs mixed in there. 
It is a fault in ADBA and UKC, but I don't believe ABKC faults it in the Bully world. There are a few Bullies with blue eyes. Some BYBs seem to be trying to make it the next fad.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> If I'm not mistaken Colby dogs occasionally throw blue eyed dogs. I don't think there's any other dogs mixed in there.
> It is a fault in ADBA and UKC, but I don't believe ABKC faults it in the Bully world. There are a few Bullies with blue eyes. Some BYBs seem to be trying to make it the next fad.


I do believe you're correct Shanna, that Colby lines do have a tendency to throw a blue eye here and there. It is a fault in ADBA as well as UKC, but in all honesty, I'm not sure about the ABKC.

James, good to see you back around man! We've missed you and Savannah around here.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we had a blue eyes blue brindle male in our last litter, his eyes are still blue and he is about 9 months. Might be different then what your looking for we have american bullys, So not your pure APBT. Maybe the ad you seen though was actually bullys , alot of crap breeders advertise them still as APBT.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> we had a blue eyes blue brindle male in our last litter, his eyes are still blue and he is about 9 months. Might be different then what your looking for we have american bullys, So not your pure APBT. Maybe the ad you seen though was actually bullys , alot of crap breeders advertise them still as APBT.


I don't believe the OP is looking for a blue eyed dog, rather; looking for any truth to the information he/she was told by a supposed breeder. Just saying...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I don't believe the OP is looking for a blue eyed dog, rather; looking for any truth to the information he/she was told by a supposed breeder. Just saying...


I know lol, But he said he seen some advertised as blue eyed and wanted to know if its common, thought maybe the ad he seen wasnt even APBT to begin with very much could have been American bully pups as they are often advertised as APBT.


----------



## KuroOokami (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

First off I know it's a fault - blue eyes - but I am curious if it's some catching phase like how merle is in some circles / people.

Secondly, I'm curious about it on a genetic stand point. Like I've seen some Boyle dogs [Clyde the Undertaker for one] with blue eyes. But most of those blue eyes dogs have white faces/heads or excessive white. ..... So I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen a more solid colored dog with blue eyes.

And thirdly I'm not the sort that will buy into a fad, my previous pits came from known breeders with papers. This is more to satisfy my curosity than anything else.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I've seen a solid fawn APBT with two blue eyes, and a brindle and white female with blue eyes. Also, a heavy eli female who had a white head with two blue eyes. All were on the same yard, but not related, and not bred for their eyes, just happened. Only one of three was actually a product of the breeder. The others were bought by his wife who thinks it "pretty" lol Breeder said he got a little to tight in his lines when his blue eyed pup was born.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

for the merle question there are a few threads in it and how it came into play on here. If you use the search function at the top and type in merle they should come up.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

if colby dogs can throw blue eyed pups then any bloodline can throw blue eyed pups


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> I know lol, But he said he seen some advertised as blue eyed and wanted to know if its common, thought maybe the ad he seen wasnt even APBT to begin with very much could have been American bully pups as they are often advertised as APBT.


Sorry, I didn't see that part of his OP.. or at least, I don't think I did, lol.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

It may not be desired in ADBA but it isn't a fault big enough to take away a confo title.. I know of a couple of CH ADBA dogs that have 1 or 2 blue eyes... One in particular is half colby, half heinzl has 1 blue eye and made CH fairly early..lol

I have only had the blue eye(s) crop up in my pure colby breedings, never in the cross. I have had mostly white with 1 blue eye, and I've had mostly brindle with white markings on their head with 1 or 2 blue eyes. Never had any health issues or sight problems with any of them.


----------

